# Nz pr



## shakti_singh17 (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi,

I need information on NZ PR. I applied for ICT Skill assessment and my skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) in the month of October. But this was for Australia.

Although, I am under process to get PR for Australia but in case I don't get PR for AU, I'd apply for New Zealand.

According to my skill set, I can go in 2 categories - 1> Business Analyst 2> Organizational/Management analyst

I spoke to my consultant and he said getting PR for Indians is difficult, I am not sure if he was correct. 

My age: 29
Experience: 9 years in IT.
IELTS: Listening: 8.5
Reading: 8.5 
Writing:6.5 
Speaking 7.5
Overall 7.5

Please help as I would like to apply for NZ in case I don't get PR for australia.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

shakti_singh17 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need information on NZ PR. I applied for ICT Skill assessment and my skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) in the month of October. But this was for Australia.
> 
> ...


Hi there. Think carefully about why you are applying for New Zealand - most NZ'ers (old and new) don't appreciate their country being 'second choice just in case my first choice doesn't happen'. We are very proud of our country, and love the fact that it is different to Australia, both culturally and physically.


----------



## shakti_singh17 (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi,

I really appreciate your response, but the reason we are in a process to apply for AU is as we have our relatives there. NZ is a great country and we would love to be there. But could you please answer my initial question? Thanks


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

I would say that it's no more difficult for Indians than it is for anyone else - exactly the same rules apply.

The best thing to do is to look at the points indicator at Immigration New Zealand - there is a lot of information there that should answer most of your questions.


----------

